# Lysol turning CA white



## RSidetrack (Jan 19, 2012)

Okay - I have read about it, I have seen a video about it, but I cannot get CA to work right with Lysol.  I even tried Clorox with the same results.  I use a thin later of thin CA, spray lightly, entire blank turns white.  The only way to get rid of the white is to sand the whole thing down.

So - how is everyone who has used Lysol doing it with success?  I have done exactly what was done in the one video and no success.

I am asking because I am trying to turn pens and dropped my accelerator and broke the top, so no accelerator and have to wait for a new one to ship in.


----------



## el_d (Jan 19, 2012)

With thin CA I don't use accelerator. I just wait 20 sec and apply another coat. 

But if you must I've heard that cigarette smoke works well too. Hadn't heard about the Lysol.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm just a little confused, what is Lysol/cigarette smoke going to do?


----------



## bitshird (Jan 19, 2012)

I've heard that blowing smoke will cause CA to set quicker, but I don't think it's any thing to do with the cigarette smoke, I think it's the warm moist breath that does it.
 But Lysol?? just doesn't sound right in fact I think it would screw it up. OH wait DUH it has..


----------



## Lenny (Jan 19, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> I'm just a little confused, what is Lysol/cigarette smoke going to do?


 
Well, supposedly the ingredients (ethanol/alchohol) of Lysol will change the pH and act as an accelerant.

The cigarette smoke is for blowing smoke up ....err... I don't know what that is for!


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 19, 2012)

Well cigarette smoke is out - especially in my house.  I have heard about the moistness of breath.

Also - in reference to Lysol - http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/alternative-accelerator-ca-86156/

and

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/using-ethanol-ca-accelerator-91244/

The initial reference is to Glen-20, but read further into the threads.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 19, 2012)

I wonder what the difference between Lysol and the Glen 20 is. Even if the brands were the same, the chemical composition might be different coming from a foreign country, I know that a lot of the Southern and I mean Way Down South, like to use Brasso for a polishing medium. I think I could see where the Ethanol might work, but not being a Chemist I wouldn't have a clue, supposedly Acetone will also work, but THAT I did try, fortunately it was on a junk piece of maple.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Jan 19, 2012)

I've heard that distilled water can also work, but you'd need to mist it...  Can anyone confirm this one?


----------



## Rick P (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you guys really in such a rush? I too have never used an accelerant, takes about 30 seconds between coats and they don't get screwed up.


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 19, 2012)

Lenny said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just a little confused, what is Lysol/cigarette smoke going to do?
> ...


 
 Lenny:  You were on the right track, why did you stop:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 19, 2012)

Why not just use accelerator...that is what it is made to do. Spending time to figure out what else will work takes away from turning time. :biggrin::biggrin:
I hate the smell of Lysol...never use it at home and don't shop in places that use it. If I smell it I turn and leave.

How much faster do we need CA to cure...immediate gratification..instant this and instant that....where does it end?:biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## nativewooder (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh No, Virgil, why would you go and tell the truth!!!  Golly! Gosh! Ding-Dang-Dagnab It!!!:biggrin:
Everybody in the USA is:usflag: waiting for the dream answer!  Nobody wants to work or plan or use anything that has worked for years!  But I'll tell you what!:mad-tongue::biggrin:  I'm going to use all the accelerator I have (still have two bottles left) just like I always have and then maybe somebody will have discovered water or oxygen or something that works better!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  And have a GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 19, 2012)

yes..2-3 of the best pen show'ers have explained the lysol,and 3-4 others because of the natural accelerants..just crapped away 4 veryvery high dollar blanks...everytime someone shows a vid...they're not too specific on well let's see...workshop temp, humidity, shape of everything...the aussie on the vid made me swear off the system he used...numberfriggin one...lysol does not..NOT equate with the stuff he was using...after 11 coats. I said...wth...took me a startover from 220 to fix it...and yes...I did everything he suggested...and I mean everything to a tee


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm stilll trying to figure what the heii accelerant means...if you need your heart to race faster because of failures...cool..that crap seems to work well for me..but then again perhaps I'm just so stupid I can't figure out simple processes..priofriggend


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 19, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> Why not just use accelerator...that is what it is made to do. Spending time to figure out what else will work takes away from turning time. :biggrin::biggrin:
> I hate the smell of Lysol...never use it at home and don't shop in places that use it. If I smell it I turn and leave.
> 
> How much faster do we need CA to cure...immediate gratification..instant this and instant that....where does it end?:biggrin:
> ...



Well - my accelerator broke due to a tragic fall off of my work bench, spewed it out all over the floor, my shoe and leg.  I already ordered another can, but was hoping to get a few done in the time I waited.

As for how fast - yes, I can wait for each coat to dry - but for me it tends to be about 3-5 minutes per coat.  Not sure why so long, but that is just the way it is for me.  When I am cranking out a bunch of pens I prefer it to be faster.  Right now I am not in a "rush" which is why I have just been playing with some scrap wood that possibly could have turned out nice.  Not anymore though   I have sanded it so much it has lost all shape, but I am still trying.  PS - Never use mineral spirits.  It drys it really really quick, like burn your hand chemical reaction quick.  However, completely white and hard as a rock.  Went through a full 8x10 sheet of 80 grit to get it off   However, again, it was testing.  I am using wrinkle release stuff next experiment


----------



## DavidWayne1971 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ive also heard starter fluid works... just make sure to test it in a well ventilated shop when your not smoking or you might be the one that gets accelerated


----------



## Atherton Pens (Jan 19, 2012)

You might try the "BLO/CA" fast rub technique to speed the process along....
I used that process for several pens before my current technique.

As some have said, "There are about 500 SUCCESSFUL ways to get a good CA finish and then there's my way".


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 20, 2012)

Atherton Pens said:


> You might try the "BLO/CA" fast rub technique to speed the process along....
> I used that process for several pens before my current technique.
> 
> As some have said, "There are about 500 SUCCESSFUL ways to get a good CA finish and then there's my way".



I typically have bad results with the BLO/CA finish where the CA lifts off.  However, I am going to stop experimenting today as my new order from Exotic is coming in today and contains Brooks blanks and Atrax kits.  Can't wait, first time using either!


----------



## moke (Jan 20, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> Why not just use accelerator...that is what it is made to do. Spending time to figure out what else will work takes away from turning time. :biggrin::biggrin:
> I hate the smell of Lysol...never use it at home and don't shop in places that use it. If I smell it I turn and leave.
> 
> How much faster do we need CA to cure...immediate gratification..instant this and instant that....where does it end?:biggrin:
> ...


 

+1....Well said!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I can buy accelerator for less than Lysol. AND since Monty must be my mailman, I can have nearly as quickly as I could return from the big box retail store.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol!
 Don, I think you hit the nail squarely on the head. We are using CURE ACCELERATOR on INSTANT GLUE.

I think we've been watching too much NASCAR


----------



## LeeR (Jan 20, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Lol!
> Don, I think you hit the nail squarely on the head. We are using CURE ACCELERATOR on INSTANT GLUE.
> 
> I think we've been watching too much NASCAR



That reminds me -- I am trying to find a microwave oven with a delay start feature, so I can program it to have dinner ready the second I get home ...


----------



## wolftat (Jan 20, 2012)

Rick P said:


> Are you guys really in such a rush? I too have never used an accelerant, takes about 30 seconds between coats and they don't get screwed up.


Yes, I am in that much of a rush. If a coat takes 30 seconds to dry and an accelorated coat takes 15 seconds to dry, I can pickup 2 minutes per pen. Now that may not seem like a lot to some, but over a lifetime of turning pens, I can save an hour or two and use that time to go to the doctors to find out what damage the accelorator fumes have done to me.:biggrin:

I also like to use a heat gun sometimes, it also warms up my fingers.


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like some dangerous experiments going on! I emptied my can of accelerator a week ago and I'm finding I don't really need it. Breathing that stuff in is bad news! I wear a Triton respirator with the dust collector on. I have found that many of the "allergy" issues and persistent cold symptoms were actually due to poor habits of breathing that stuff in without proper ventilation. 
Lysol, acetone, flammable liquids? And smoking - blowing smoke... Yikes! There are some crazy suggestions flying around in here.  Experimenting with compounds that could react?  Let's use some wisdom people. It's not worth a serious injury to make a rollerball pen.
Just my two cents of concern.

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## packerb (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, this is an interesting topic so I did some research to try and find a cheaper and safer accelerator. My original Google search was does heat help accelerate CA curing?  I was out of accelerator. The article stated that heat acts to thin CA.  The CA cures due to moisture in the air.  Blowing smoke also contains moisture. I found that the heptane chemical groups are the accelerator family for most CA glue.  These group of chemicals are not exactly like household products that one can play with all day without proper safety.  CA glue is degraded when accelerators are used.  It makes the CA (acrylic) more brittle.  Of course in the long run (five years) the CA will turn a orange ugly color.  By the way Lysol does not work.  With the above being said, we humans have a tendency  to want things to happen fast when churning our artistic efforts.  After all time is money.  I do use accelerator on my finish. I figure most pen i make won't make it five years.  If you are making an heirloom pen you may want to consider an alternative finish.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Jan 30, 2012)

Here you can find 8oz for $6 or a gallon for $65 (maybe you can find someone to share it with) Accelerator and Debonder : Wooden Wonders, Your one stop glue shop

Here's an even cheaper gallon although that is yellow-er than I have ever seen it. 1 Gallon E-Z Bond Instant Glue Accelerator CAA-1280. Extremely fast acting. | eBay

But at $6 for 8oz, I am not understanding the issue.


----------



## Monty (Jan 30, 2012)

SCR0LL3R said:


> Here you can find 8oz for $6 or a gallon for $65 (maybe you can find someone to share it with) Accelerator and Debonder : Wooden Wonders, Your one stop glue shop
> 
> Here's an even cheaper gallon although that is yellow-er than I have ever seen it. 1 Gallon E-Z Bond Instant Glue Accelerator CAA-1280. Extremely fast acting. | eBay
> 
> But at $6 for 8oz, I am not understanding the issue.


But you have to add $15.43 shipping on the second link.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL Monty, I didn't even realize that was an IAP member's site. I've heard plenty of people say that they get their glue from you but I had never looked up your website. The only reason I found it was because someone through another forum had sent me the link.


----------

